# Any dealings with this kennels



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Has anyone had any dealings with this kennel
Labradoodle and Labrador puppies in Monmouthshire - Wentwood Labradoodles and Labradors


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

Blimey  never heard of them, they do seem to be breeding an awful lot of dogs


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Yes thats what I thought Nicci. They also seem to be a bit hypocritical, stating one minute they are against pedigree breeding but then they sell Pedigree pups??? I have just heard they also have Griffen Vondoodles advertised LOL What ever next, the mind boggles


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

clueless said:


> Yes thats what I thought Nicci. They also seem to be a bit hypocritical, stating one minute they are against pedigree breeding but then they sell Pedigree pups??? I have just heard they also have Griffen Vondoodles advertised LOL What ever next, the mind boggles


But they have Dachshunds & Lhasa's advertised on their site 

Anyone that breeds that amount of dogs in my eyes is a puppy farmer in my opinion, I'm just having another look round their site, I detest people like this I really do :angry:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd say it's a puppy farm they seem to breed alot of litters  They drop the prices alot aswell on litters with only 1 left.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm Gobsmacked 

This isn't that far from us and I didn't know it was there 

Definatly a puppy farm


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

100% puppy farm...Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

hmm is pupyfarm's allowed in the uk? :cursing:
That's one strong point in italy, very very illegal. (they dont do **** about all the imported dogs though, hypocrits ftw).


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

Varkhond said:


> hmm is pupyfarm's allowed in the uk? :cursing:
> That's one strong point in italy, very very illegal. (they dont do **** about all the imported dogs though, hypocrits ftw).


Yes,Sadly it's not illegal


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

More puppy farmers   They sure do have a lot of litters and lots of different breeds!!!
They clearly like adding the Poodle to the cross matings and adding a price tag around the pups neck...

There breeding policy states:...
"We are not breeders of designer dogs and will not line breed or in breed at any time."
Then why have they gave them stupied names because it isnt a registered name

Also notice how they bad mouth the pedigree breeders..

We have no issue with you breeding with any of our dogs - that is your option when you purchase a puppy.


So the puppies are 8 weeks and they are already talking about letting the new owner breed there pup!!!

We book puppies on payment of a £150 deposit (taken over the telephone by card) which is refundable in full should anything happen to the pups or if when you come to view them at eight weeks you decide you do not want to proceed due to the quality of the pups or dissatisfaction in any way with us as a breeder

Umm you have to give a deposit over the phone before you have even viewed the pups


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think they could do with changing the wording on their breeding policy, they're against neutering pups and have no issue with YOU breeding with any of their dogs, now that'd be a helluva cross breed!!!

And the price of some of those cross breeds, why do people create these fads


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

quite interesting site but couldnt beklieve the prices


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

They have a live stock site to:
Horses and Ponies for Sale in Southwest England and Wales, UK - Wentwood Livestock Agency


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> They have a live stock site to:
> Horses and Ponies for Sale in Southwest England and Wales, UK - Wentwood Livestock Agency


OMG 

It isn't very often, once again, words fail me


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

i have heard from a few people who have bought from there dont know if its the same now but they use to make you pay a deposit over the phone with your credit card so if you didnt turn up and view the puppies like you had arranged they would keep your deposit.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

At least they do some health testing (i havent read the full site so dont know if all dogs are health tested)....

...the amount of litters they produce is of course the main problem i would say. They certainly see it as a business to live on and they seem to be doing quite well if u look at some pics. Also the little shop while viewing the pups is only for some extra quick cash...very clever 

Professional Puppyfarm i would call them....


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, if all the stuff they say on their website is true (about them being health tested and such) then they aren't as bad as a lot of puppy farms, but still - it's wrong. The bitches should be having their pups in the company of a human they love and trust, not in what looks like a bloomin doggy maternity ward  and if those pups are being bred on such a big scale, surely they can't be properly socialised?

As 'good' as they might make themselves sound, it is absoloutely wrong and there is no place for them in our society


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Well, if all the stuff they say on their website is true (about them being health tested and such) then they aren't as bad as a lot of puppy farms, but still - it's wrong. The bitches should be having their pups in the company of a human they love and trust, not in what looks like a bloomin doggy maternity ward  and if those pups are being bred on such a big scale, surely they can't be properly socialised?
> 
> As 'good' as they might make themselves sound, it is absoloutely wrong and there is no place for them in our society


Unfortunately are the things they say true???? Accredited Breeder well I know someone who questioned this and it is Lies so what else is?????


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> More puppy farmers   They sure do have a lot of litters and lots of different breeds!!!
> They clearly like adding the Poodle to the cross matings and adding a price tag around the pups neck...
> 
> There breeding policy states:...
> ...


Well spotted Kez Thats what I thought What Hypocrits


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

clueless said:


> Unfortunately are the things they say true???? Accredited Breeder well I know someone who questioned this and it is Lies so what else is?????


couldnt you ask to see the parents health tests? dont the vets give you proof of the test results?

Puppy farm yes its not hard to see that, i dont understand why its such a big deal about letting them people who pay the stupid prices they are breed from them. Its surely up to the new owners if they want to breed I'm pretty sure no Breeder can take a dog back from an owner who has paid money for the dog just because its been breed from- correct me if im wrong but dont all breeders rights end once they have swapped money for the animal??

i feel sorry for the Bitches sat in those cages it cant be very nice for them to be popping out puppies in that sort of enviroment


----------



## nicola1980 (Oct 5, 2008)

Not had any dealings with them myself but I know they advertise puppy's for sale ALL year round, so just go's to show how many litters they are breeding.


----------

